# Waterfowl Warm Up 2014



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey all we are putting this event on again this year. We have some nice stuff again this year to give out! And the funds raised are going to go to the Cache Valley Youth Shooting Team (aka Cache Valley Crushers). Last years money bought 40+ kids matching shooting vests to use as uniforms for their shooting competitions. The kids are some amazing shooters. They regularly out shoot most of our adult shooters.:grin: Including me!

Those of you that have been to this event in the past know that it is a good time! And if you have not been you should come give it a try.

If you know your coming post up & let me know so we can get a good count for lunch & door prizes.

Also feel free to pass the shoot info on to help spread the word.

And one other thing if any of you members out there are pro staffers or anyone else who has goods or services that you would be willing to donate to help raise $$$$ for the kids shoot me a PM.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Just wanted to give an up date on our event. We have had one heck of a donation come in:!: Saskatoon Waterfowl Outfitters has donated a 3 day hunt in Saskatchewan Canada. It's for one youth between the ages of 12 to 18 & one adult. It includes 3 morning hunts & 2 afternoon hunts, lodging, meals, bird processing & ground transportation after arrival. This hunt is valued at $5200.00. Not included is ammunition, license & gun declaration fees, alcohol & tobacco & gratuities. The hunt must be used in the fall of 2014. There should be dates available for other youth, friend or family to join the hunt. 

This is just one of many great prizes that will be available! 

I see there has been a ton of views but no post ups. Please if you are coming please let me know so we have an idea of numbers.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Unfortunately, I'm working that weekend. Would love to have gone though. Best of luck!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

What time will the drawing be this year?


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Gee LeDouche said:


> What time will the drawing be this year?


Drawings will take place after the shooters have finished their rounds. Past years it has been around 2:30. We will try to move as quickly as possible.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey guys now that we are getting closer do any of you know if your coming? I have not seen any posts saying ya or na? Would like to know for a food count.

Also did a tally to see how much $$ in donations we have & we are on our way to $9000.00. Don't miss out on some great give aways!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I would have loved to go but. That is Labor Day weekend and I cannot.
Do you have to be present to win the trip to canada?


----------



## goosefever (Feb 3, 2008)

I will be there with 1 or 2 others


----------



## fishspook (Sep 21, 2007)

BigMac, This sounds fun, except the competing part. Is there a "recreational (not a good shot, just want to have fun, and meet new people, and support your cause) division"? Or do I need to just swallow my pride, and get waxed by all the kids, and ladies, and real duck hunters?

If so, do we sign up before, or just show up that morning?


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Hoopermat said:


> I would have loved to go but. That is Labor Day weekend and I cannot.
> Do you have to be present to win the trip to canada?


We would like to have people present or a rep that can take prizes for you. Just to save us having to store items for pick up. But that being said we are thinking that the hunt we would sell the tickets for $10 & could call the winner. We just need serious bidders only though. Since the hunt has to be used this fall we want who ever wins it to make sure they can go on short time frames.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

fishspook said:


> BigMac, This sounds fun, except the competing part. Is there a "recreational (not a good shot, just want to have fun, and meet new people, and support your cause) division"? Or do I need to just swallow my pride, and get waxed by all the kids, and ladies, and real duck hunters?
> 
> If so, do we sign up before, or just show up that morning?


Hey man there are always lots of guys that have your same concerns but they seem to have a great time any way. And know their money is going to a great cause to help the youth team. Be assured that you will walk away with prizes. We have goodie bags for the shooters as they sign up. And you do get a door prize ticket that will get you something off that table. Every one should get a little something. As well as lunch being included. Also there will be tons of items for raffle at the cost of $2 per ticket. The top shooter prizes will be 1st-3rd in each division with 2 youth groups depending on ages.
So please come & have a great time! The guys who are the top shooters never laugh at scores.
No need to sign up early just come that morning


----------



## whitepd01 (Aug 26, 2014)

We are trying to decide what to do this weekend as we have several options. That hunt has me WAY interested though! Are you going to auction it? Or just draw for it? That is the kind of hunt that can't just be given to anybody so I'm curious how you are going to give it away as only limited people could actually use it.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

whitepd01 said:


> We are trying to decide what to do this weekend as we have several options. That hunt has me WAY interested though! Are you going to auction it? Or just draw for it? That is the kind of hunt that can't just be given to anybody so I'm curious how you are going to give it away as only limited people could actually use it.


we will sell chances at $10 each. all the specifics will be posted so only those who are serious & able to use it should buy chances. hope your crew makes it as we have a ton of things to give away. you won't regret coming.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

I want to thank all who showed up to support our event & all who had a hand in helping along with our many sponsors:!: We raised $3400.00 to help our youth shotgun team aka "The Cache Valley Crushers".
Also congrats to Paul White & his son Kade who were the lucky winners of the Canada hunting trip:mrgreen:
I hope all who attended had a blast:!:

Top 5 finishers in each division were as fallows

Mens
Josh Noble = 50
Robert Blanchard = 46
Riley Blanchard = 42
Shane Hansen = 42
Kraig Chugg = 41
Verl Hanchett = 41

Womens
Luana Canfield = 35
Breann Cook = 28
Paige Hansen = 26
Heidi Reeder = 23
Kelli Ann Alvey = 12

Youth 14 to 17
Waylon Thompson = 47
Ian Stodart = 45
Jadon Davis = 30
Kade White = 25
Kolton Kunzler = 25

Youth 13 & Under
Hunter Thompson = 39
Cody Eggett = 35
Carson Murray = 23
Davis White = 20
Griffin Burrows = 19

Notice the top youth scores:shock: They out shot many of the adults:shock:


----------

